# How to wash my 325i's engine ?



## SunnyE (Oct 2, 2003)

Is it ok to wash the engine with high pressure water gun at the car wash bays ? What about the spraying soap solution on it ?

What about water seeping into the electricals ? Do I need to wait avoid any part of the engine from getting wet ?

How about drying ? I guess the engine heat should be more than enough to take care of that 

Any suggestions :dunno:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

OK, seriously, I would be pretty careful about how much water you use. A quick splash shouldn't hurt. Just avoid dousing anything electrical if you want to be able to restart the engine anytime soon.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I've always been paranoid about water in the engine bay. Then a friend of mine came by with a 325e with a sparkly-clean engine bay - he said he just blasted it with the wash wand at a local car wash. Now I'm tempted to try it out. :eeps:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

you can get your engine shampooed. it's a service option at car detail places.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

What about the spraying entire engine compartment with WD-40? 
Anyone tried that?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Good thread about engine detailing... from e46fanatics.

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?threadid=7086&perpage=20&pagenumber=1


----------



## numbersguy (May 21, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> What about the spraying entire engine compartment with WD-40?
> Anyone tried that?


I've heard of people using WD-40 for everything, including lubricating an ignition key cylinder. This stuff has a million uses, most of them needlessly destructive.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I just blast it with water. :eeps:

There was quite a lot of soap involved, too, when VOB spilled a quart of oil all over my engine.  It took a lot of work to get everything clean enough to get rid of the burning smell.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I should note that I didn't dare do that until I thought about all those pics of Bimmers in water up to the air intake. I figure if the engine can be submerged, it can probably be sprayed.


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

actually ff isn't too far off:

check out:
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=85244
(scroll down a little) you'll notice a pic I borrowed from Hack.

I used the griots engine cleaner kit and that worked pretty well. Though next time i may try the lemon pledge as a dressing once the griots stuff is done. The engine bay does look really great afterwards..



Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I should note that I didn't dare do that until I thought about all those pics of Bimmers in water up to the air intake. I figure if the engine can be submerged, it can probably be sprayed.


----------

